# blowdart guns



## Scott (Mar 31, 2006)

Has anyone made any blowdart guns from PVC pipe? Would be curious abou what you did and what you used for darts.


----------



## ANT (Mar 31, 2006)

Man, when I was a kid ... I never made my own gun, but I always made my own darts. (I think it was the packs made for it though) They were white plastic balls, then you would cut the wire and heat it up and melt it into the middle of the plastic ball.

I know that probably didn't help you much, but it brought back memories for me.

_One time, I loaded my dart gun and then put my mouth up to it to shoot, then took a deep breath .......... And found myself choking on a dart in my throat_ 
Man, That was scary!!!




[Edited on 3-31-2006 by ANT]


----------



## ANT (Mar 31, 2006)

THAT'S WEIRD!!!


My above post .... I typed in "They were white plastic balls" ... and it keeps coming out .... "They were white plastic guts".

I've even gone into to edit it several times ... it keeps happening.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 31, 2006)

I was wondering what plastic guts were.  Net nanny on the loose.


----------



## ANT (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> I was wondering what plastic guts were.  Net nanny on the loose.



I thought I was going loopy! I really thought I was loosing it!

 I was typing one thing, but that's not what is coming out on the screen. 

VERY WEIRD!

I thought I was gonna have to be baker acted. 

I'm glad other people can see it and it's not just me.


----------



## Scott (Mar 31, 2006)

Ant: Thanks for the reminder. I forgot about the danger of blowdart guns like that. I had one when I was a teenager but it had a screen in the mouthpiece, so I could not suck the dart in. And the darts were real needles. I was amazed at how incredibly accurate those things are, even without practice. They are allot of fun.


----------



## srhoades (Mar 31, 2006)

Here in CA that would be a no no.


----------

